# Do they ever stop growing?



## TammyJ (Jul 14, 2016)

I have heard that snakes continue to grow, albeit more slowly as they get older, all their lives. Is this true for tortoises as well? How big will my redfoots get if kept in optimum conditions? What is the record largest redfoot?


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 15, 2016)

Ever seen "Godzilla"?


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 15, 2016)

BrianWI said:


> Ever seen "Godzilla"?


Oh yes!!! Now I can start to think about a bigger enclosure....thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2016)

They continue to grow, however, they mainly bulk up rather than grow larger shells. My Dudley reached 100lbs about 5 years ago and since then he's really slowed down. His measurements are the same, but he now weighs 110lbs. I doubt he'll get much heavier.

I read something a long time ago about tortoises still being able to breed and lay viable eggs clear up to the end of their lives, and that they don't die from old age.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 31, 2016)

These Redfoot are over 30 years old and are 18".
My oldest ever was 28 and she stopped growing at 13".


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 2, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> These Redfoot are over 30 years old and are 18".
> My oldest ever was 28 and she stopped growing at 13".


Is the measurement from nose to tail tip or just the length of the carapace?


----------

